# Mount Snow: 4/16/2011---Closing Day



## Glenn (Apr 16, 2011)

Given the weather during the week, we weren't even sure if this day was going to happen. The mountain annouced they would open for one more day late in the week...sweet! 

The weather today was cool and cloudy; a total 180 from last weekend's sunny and warm temps. The snow surface was surprisingly hard; the temps today never warmed up to get that spring corn n' cream cheese. Not many people were around; ski on ski off and mostly wide open trails. 

The groomed surfaces skied fast and required some edging. If you hit the ungroomed, you knew it in a hury! We did a number of runs on the main face and they all skied about the same. Snowdance seemed to have the best surface. We did a run down the North Face, Plummet which skied fairly well despite the ice. Long John, while empty, was a bit tough due to the uphill wind. It was difficult to carry speed. 

All in all though, for a bonus day, we can't complain. As the saying goes "Any day skiing is better than a day ________" 







Looking towards the North Face from the summit:





For our last run, we waited for the "Golden Chair" on the Grand Summit. We figured we'd end the season in style. And since they're replacing all the chairs on this lift for next season, a somewhat historic last Golden Chair ride. Oh, and it matched my wife's coat:






Capped the day off with a drink on the deck at Cuzzins. We were the only ones sitting outside. After that, hit the shop because everything was 50% off. And we had "Mayor" parking today. Whee! 





Thanks for the great season Mount Snow! We ended with close to 40 days on snow. We're alreay looking forward to next year.


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice to get that last day in!


----------



## skijay (Apr 17, 2011)

That wind picked up more so in the afternoon.  It was really felt on Long John.  From last Saturday to this Saturday the weather took it's toll on the mountain.  I wanted to ski "Last Chance" (the triple lift line) again this week but there was a lot of meltdown.  I was still happy to ski yesterday.  To top it off when leaving Newfane to come back home, I left in a spring snowstorm that changed to rain when I got back on Rt 30.


----------



## vcunning (Apr 17, 2011)

Glenn,

A few corrections:

1.  I've seen Mitzy in this jacket before.  What's up with that?
2.  How come your parking in MY Mayor Parking spot?  You're supposed to park in the Marketing spot a little closer
3.  Last day is this Saturday (weather permitting).  Of course, we'll be earning our turns.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 18, 2011)

Skijay,
It was a lot different from last weekend. I couldn't believe the temp difference. 

Vince,
I like that idea!  Think they'll let us borrow a Groomer?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2011)

vcunning said:


> Glenn,
> 
> A few corrections:
> 
> ...



YOUR Mayor's spot?? That's not what MY 4square account says   :lol:


----------



## vcunning (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll let you be Mayor of the Cunningham SnowBar next year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2011)

Question:

How come they didn't open on Sunday?  Maybe it shouldn't, but ending on a Saturday always seems strange to me.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 18, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Question:
> 
> How come they didn't open on Sunday?  Maybe it shouldn't, but ending on a Saturday always seems strange to me.



The predicted weather.  They are down to skeleton staff (management running the lifts) and didnt think the weather that was predicted would bring anyone out.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 18, 2011)

Rained like crazy Saturday night.  : (


----------



## vcunning (Apr 18, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Rained like crazy Saturday night.  : (



Glenn and I are earning turns this weekend, weather permitting.  Might be on the half pipe.


----------



## Nick (Apr 19, 2011)

So I downloaded 4square but never used it; that's kind of a cool perk. Man the snow really melted off quickly in the last week or two.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> So I downloaded 4square but never used it; that's kind of a cool perk. Man the snow really melted off quickly in the last week or two.



When you're at Mount Snow, and checking in at various locations around the mountain that Mount Snow set up, you can if you check-in enough get some nice specials such as some food discounts, free gifts and free preferred parking.  Mount Snow's relationship this past season with Foursquare has been a nice little perk for those that choose to take advantage of it!


----------

